# best way to get 300,000 miles out of my '15 Passat



## notesandbeats (Aug 13, 2014)

I am trying to make my '15 Passat last as long as possible. I decided from the get-go to do oil changes at least every 5,000 miles instead of the recommended 10,000 miles. I just couldn't let it go that long. I do factory recommended service religiously. Is there anything else I should be doing or using to make her last as long as possible?


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I think it's foolish to spend money on services too soon. That includes oil services. It's like changing tires when they are half worn out.

That said, it's the other items that break the bank and cause people to bail after 150-200k. So what if your way too soon oil services has your engine last 500k but the repairs to get it at that miles will be a new transmission, window regulators, most of the plastic cooling system parts, etc.

Do not forget, that young teenage driver will smash into your car too. Insurance companies do not look at how much you've spent, but what the market value of your car is. 

Do not buy cheap oil or filters. Get OEM or better. Perform oil services on time/mileage. Replace air filters and spark plugs when needed. You'll save way more money in the long run.


----------



## garryt (Dec 22, 2016)

and never go over 1500rpm:laugh:


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

That means you may never get above 30mph. That certainly would take more time to get to 300k


----------



## garryt (Dec 22, 2016)

Butcher said:


> That means you may never get above 30mph. That certainly would take more time to get to 300k


2500 going downhill:thumbup:


----------



## Greasymechtech (Jul 20, 2019)

notesandbeats said:


> I am trying to make my '15 Passat last as long as possible. I decided from the get-go to do oil changes at least every 5,000 miles instead of the recommended 10,000 miles. I just couldn't let it go that long. I do factory recommended service religiously. Is there anything else I should be doing or using to make her last as long as possible?


Factory recommended services are a joke. 

How often do you change the coolant? air filter? transmission fluid? 

Or if in a road-salt/melt state, car wash with rust inhibiting undercarriage spray?


----------



## GXL (Mar 31, 1999)

If you have a 1.8 TSI engine, you're not going to get to 200k miles, let alone 300k. The fix for the oil consumption alone will be a deal breaker. A new engine is around $10k, a used one around $1,500 plus another $1,500 for labor.


----------



## notesandbeats (Aug 13, 2014)

You guys are quite a sunny group. I might as well torch it right now. I'm at 62,000 miles so far and it has been very dependable. I guess I have hell to look forward to.


----------



## ZL8R (Jun 22, 2020)

notesandbeats said:


> You guys are quite a sunny group. I might as well torch it right now. I'm at 62,000 miles so far and it has been very dependable. I guess I have hell to look forward to.


if you want to break 200-300k dont buy a turbocharged engine. oil changes at 5k are great though. If you baby her, let the oil warm up, and dont go full throttle all the time, you will get more life.


----------

